# Amazon Pantry Just Deliverd 36 cans of Campbells Chunky Soups  All set now for winter



## Lon (Dec 22, 2016)

I just ordered online yesterday through Amazon  (Amazon Pantry)  Less than $60 and free delivery'


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 22, 2016)

Do you have to order things in such large quantities, Lon?


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 22, 2016)

*Damn, I really like Chunky soup.  I see the convenience if it is something you use a lot and is non perishable.  Especially for someone who for whatever reason is unable to get out often to do shopping.  Not sure I would do all my shopping through there, but what the heck.
*


----------



## Lon (Dec 22, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> Do you have to order things in such large quantities, Lon?



No you don't, but I want to share some with family and friends. I am impressed with their Chunky Soups.


----------



## Lon (Dec 22, 2016)

Marie5656 said:


> *Damn, I really like Chunky soup.  I see the convenience if it is something you use a lot and is non perishable.  Especially for someone who for whatever reason is unable to get out often to do shopping.  Not sure I would do all my shopping through there, but what the heck.
> *



I just get my canned goods this way.


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 22, 2016)

Beef & Dumplings - Mmmmmmmm.  I wonder if they deliver for -0- to the Big Island...


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 23, 2016)

Aren't you glad you didn't have to pay shipping?


----------



## dearimee (Jan 5, 2017)

By the time I go to the store, buy things I really need and a bunch that I could do without, I could have ordered online in my pjs and saved money too. I've ordered basics from Amazon pantry and it was very freeing. I just might try some of those chunky soups you like so much along with plenty of crackers. Thanks, Lon, for the idea!


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice find, Lon! Did you get an assortment or order some packs separately to come up with 36? Chunky Soups are pretty good. I may order some.


----------



## Lon (Jan 5, 2017)

BlondieBoomer said:


> Nice find, Lon! Did you get an assortment or order some packs separately to come up with 36? Chunky Soups are pretty good. I may order some.



I received a assortment of every kind they make in the Chunkyvariety.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 5, 2017)

Sorry Lon, I tried the chicken and dumplings.   Big chunks of uncooked dough in it.  Will try another.  Never was much of a fan of creamy soup.


----------



## Lon (Jan 5, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> Sorry Lon, I tried the chicken and dumplings.   Big chunks of uncooked dough in it.  Will try another.  Never was much of a fan of creamy soup.



Try heating the soup and don't eat right out of the can.


----------

